
Ask HN: What would you pay $10,000 for right now? - marcamillion
What service have you always wanted someone to provide, product have you always wanted someone to build, skill you have always wanted someone to teach you, that you would pay $10,000 today for?<p>Please don&#x27;t say random things, especially if you don&#x27;t have $10,000 to spend right now. The whole idea of this question is to try to potentially discover value and to price out those that want &quot;Snapchat for dogs for $500&quot;.<p>Edit 1: Requests like &quot;Lifetime Access for&quot; also don&#x27;t qualify as viable responses....for obvious reasons.
======
gubsz
I'd pay $10k to figure out what exactly is wrong with my body. I've had
constant injuries or issue with my shoulder, knee, and back for the past 5
years. Feels like I'm falling apart due to old age but I'm not even past 25
yet.

~~~
fillskills
I would pay $10k for fixing my health problems or my wife’s. I have been sick
for nearly 6 months now. My wife has had her symptoms for nearly 2 years now.
Both are slowly getting worse over time. But it’s not bad enough that doctors
care enough

------
WingH
I would pay $10,000 for an API that gives me the Linkedin company updates for
any single company.

I would pay $10,000 for an API that gives me real-time Asian news (Korean,
Japanese, Chinese) content that matches a keyword.

I would pay $10,000 for an API that classifies an article into a topic such as
politics, tech, etc.

I would pay $10,000 for an API that shows me the annual/monthly trends for FB
likes, Twitter followers, Instagram followers, and App Store downloads for
public companies that are in the equity market so I can analyze these
companies and buy/sell prior to earnings.

I would pay $10,000 for an API that gives me a stream of Instagram updates
that have a certain keyword.

I would pay $10,000 for an API that gives me the social metrics, given an
Instagram handle.

And yes, I work in the social marketing industry :)

~~~
ztratar
I don't feel like any of these ideas are worth $10k to most people, to be
perfectly honest.

10k for a LI api to a company page? I don't get it.

~~~
WingH
You are most likely right, but OP was asking what was worth $10K to me
personally, not what I thought would be worth $10K to others :)

Just giving my domain-specific 2 cents.

~~~
jackgolding
Also its you as a business who will probably on-sell that info for $500 a
month to each client.

------
thedirt0115
This is super niche, but a service that takes a video upload (or youtube link)
of a professional pool/billiards match and generates overhead shot diagrams
for every shot of the match. Why do I want this? Diagramming shots is the most
tedious part of making a book where you analyze shots from pro matches -- this
has been done by hand before and sells for ~$50 --
[https://www.amazon.com/Capelle-9-Ball-Archer-vs-
Reyes/dp/096...](https://www.amazon.com/Capelle-9-Ball-Archer-vs-
Reyes/dp/096492045X) . I've played with this a bit, taking photos of a table,
doing transforms to get an overhead layout (with OpenCV perspective transforms
and Hough detection), but it's never come out quite right. I also want motion
tracking of balls so you can generate arrows for where the balls went, but
honestly, just the static "balls at rest" diagrams would be worth it.

~~~
manglav
Do you have any contact info? I'd like to give this a shot as a pool player
and a computer vision engineer.

~~~
thedirt0115
Awesome, I'll email you!

------
romeoEtJoliet
I'm aware of luxury services that provide similar services, but I would pay
10k for a matchmaking service that could guarantee a lifetime connection with
partner.

It could be a service that goes the extra mile in terms of discovery to find
someone compatible in terms of values, interests and hobbies, etc.

~~~
caser
No one can guarantee a lifetime connection. Relationships take work, and
people are complicated. They change over time. All one can do is put in the
work and appreciate the time when it's going well.

------
muzani
I do a lot of freelancing but I have difficulty dealing with clients while
doing the heavy lifting of tech work. Programming can be emotionally
exhausting, and it's worse when dealing with clients who are manipulative.

I'd gladly pay $10,000 for someone who could just handle sales and customer
service for a project that pays $20,000 or more.

~~~
marcamillion
When you say handle sales, do you mean handle product development for each
project that you have landed? So basically an account manager? Or do you mean
someone that goes and lines up new sales? Just want to get specifics, so
everybody understands what is being discussed.

~~~
muzani
Someone who manages what we promise to the client and how much they pay for
it.

A huge part of the role is just deciding requirements. Whether this thing is
possible, how much it costs, keeping the client from sneaking in something
impossible, and lowering the costs to us when we can't deliver something that
is too expensive to build.

The person has to be good at not overpromising things. Or managing client
expectations.

Many clients prefer waterfall because it's easy to estimate project costs but
it tends to be extremely costly to both parties. So someone who can educate
the client in how to work from an agile perspective, suited to their budget
restrictions.

There's the legal landmine to maneuver. What happens when things go wrong.

There are also many unethical people, especially in large companies, who are
experts at pushing people into those landmines. They ask for impossible things
then refuse to pay when those conditions are not met.

So the ideal person or service needs to be good at reading clients and
avoiding these kinds of contracts.

------
xchaotic
I would pay $10k for a share in an honest, low fee property investment. I
can't afford losing liquidity to buy another whole property, but I'd like to
invest a proportion of my savings against rental/commercial properties, as
directly as possible, with as few intermediares and with many safeguards for
bad times.

~~~
agitator
Yeah, I want to do this as well. When Tesla announced the gigafactory in Reno,
I really wanted to pool together with others to buy an apartment complex or
something.

~~~
xchaotic
Did the property prices spike up as expected?

~~~
carbocation
I'd say not really. The graph doesn't seem to be linkable, but if you add "Las
Vegas" as a comparator, both Fernley and Vegas moved in lockstep. Vegas is way
too far away to have its prices affected by the Gigafactory, so I'd say that
there was no discernible effect. Or, at least, a very modest effect.

[https://www.zillow.com/fernley-nv/home-
values/](https://www.zillow.com/fernley-nv/home-values/)

------
hitsurume
I'd pay $10,000 per eye to fix my crappy eyesight, its so bad that Lasik isn't
an option for me.

I'd pay $10,000 for a self driving car, because I have crappy eyesight and
can't actually drive a car.

~~~
thedirt0115
You should consider flying to Japan/Korea to get Toric ICL if it's an option.
It's not FDA approved for the US yet, but I've had friends that did it, and
not one of them have any regrets. It's been a couple years since, so I
wouldn't be surprised if they had even newer/better options available.

~~~
secabeen
Do you have references for doctors there that focus on medical tourists?

------
bernardino
A few things I suppose:

\- A mentor: I guess what Mark Hanna was to Jordan Belfort - I'm an
undergraduate and just starting out my career, it would be cool to have a
good, close friend who has experience, has a large network, etc, and would be
willing to show me the ropes

\- A financial advisor: A bit similar to the latter, a good friend who shares
knowledge with me about finance, is open to endless questions, helps me with
my finances (investing, etc)

------
ponyfleisch
Extremely competent, perfectionist healthcare. Ideally the money would
directly fund studies and the program would offer opportunities to participate
in studies as well. Focus should not just be on acute issues, but the smaller
quirks that a lot of people have. As an aside, most medical doctors i've
encountered have a very bad confidence/merit ratio.

------
cm2012
Leads I can resell for $11,000. Sounds like a copout answer, but I basically
pay Facebook $XXXk a month to do just that.

~~~
marcamillion
Definitely a copout :)

Can you explain a bit more....do you have a way of gathering those leads now?
A way that can potentially be automated?

~~~
cm2012
Zapier for $150 a month solves my needs very handily. My lifetime value to
them is probably going to be 10k.

------
skate22
Lifetime unrestricted high speed data plan with global coverage

~~~
marcamillion
Partially a cop-out. All "lifetime access to" responses, aren't realistic
responses.

~~~
xchaotic
Depends on how you define 'lifetime'. Sadly I've seen many SaaS businesses dia
and with htem the 'lifetime' access. Otoh my Plex Pass value is still holding
strong. Finally if we're talking true lifetime, it can be averaged out to the
median lifespan of subscribers, in my case $10k 'lifetime' it would work out
to <$25/month

------
gesman
Link analysis visualization

~~~
marcamillion
Care to expound on this further?

~~~
monitorman
I believe he used one of those marketing phrase generators when he came up
with this response.

~~~
marcamillion
Lol.....that's why I asked for clarity, because I didn't want to assume :)

------
CyanLite2
A universal flu & cold vaccine for me and my family.

------
grover_hartmann
1 BTC.

------
1812Overture
$10,001

------
jriot
Farm land.

